# Whoops!!



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Don't know if this has been posted already or not...if so, my apologies. In any event though, I found this clip interesting, if not a bit disturbing as well.

Whoops!!

Where was the threat to warrant a bite?




Andy.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

What a fat dog


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

the bigger question is what the hell were the dogs doing there to begin with? you had a guy running full speed at the dog and then he stops just short of the dog and waves his arms. absolutely STUPID to have the dogs down on the field. it's dumb decisions like that which screw things up for the rest of us. i tend not to blame the dog if you can't tell...


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

I don't know, Tim. Are K-9 units standard fare at sporting events? 




Andy.


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

Pathetic!

This is one of many reasons why K9 policies often prohibit their use in crowd control.

They are obviously there to protect the goal posts from being stormed after the game. 

Bad PR for everyone...


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Andy Andrews said:


> I don't know, Tim. Are K-9 units standard fare at sporting events?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not that i've seen. the problem becomes, ok, suppose the fans come on the field. how many people are in that stadium? 50,000? 70,000? you think a couple dogs is going to do anything? as a handler, i would not want to be put in that situation. i'd rather be there with my baton than my dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Couldn't see the vid, just goes to the site and the little swirly things just keep swirling.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Couldn't see the vid, just goes to the site and the little swirly things just keep swirling.


Basically a bunch of cops at a football game down field, in a line with their dogs. One of the players comes running at the dogs waving his arms acting excited and one of the fat mal's tags him in the arm. Looks like no injuries or anything like that, and the handler leaves with his dog.

Did I mention that Mal is really fat? Disgusting.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Actually he bites the guy's hand, not his arm, Mike. But you're right; the thing was literally waddling off the field afterwards. :roll:


I still can't figure out why they had a line of police dogs in the endzone. Seems like a pretty dangerous thing to do.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hand, wrist, arm, its all attached


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

I assume they are Police, I have 20yrs experience of Policing english football matches, they can be extremely violent, we had someone bite the ear off a K9 once. But that was amateur night. The cops were watching the game, not the crowd. They were postioned wrong, on the pitch, too close, this is as much the Chief's fault as the Handler's.

We use dogs as something of a veiled threat as they are limited in these circumstances, and vulnerable when they are on a bite they can be assaulted by the yobs around them. The dogs are brought out when you run out of officers, as a show of force, i.e. several dogs would be used in a small area to separate rival factions. The dogs barking, jumping up and pulling give the impression of a formidable force (veiled threat) and serve a strategic purpose when you run out of officers to prevent escalations. Horses are much better but extremely expensive. Still good viewing, I bet in a country where you can be sued for not labelling Hot Coffee that handler or department must be bricking it.

Mark


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBrU9DoG2qw

This is the dutch police and the Operational effectiveness of a Leg Bite, this is going to sting in the morning.

Mark


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now that made me laugh out LOUD. Sorry...........


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

WTF was that all about? "where illegal immigrants are held in unknown conditions"??

In any event, I guess that woman realizes she shouldn't have moved towards the officer. Valuable lesson! lol



Andy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What a DUMB ass. She tries to grab his baton or something and figures the dog isn't gonna bite cause of the scary mask????


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I laughed too, Jerry. This clip is pretty intense:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OnDA9e0iGw&feature=related


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

WOW!!! i agree with jeff--but TWO dumb-asses!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ...She tries to grab his baton or something and figures the dog isn't gonna bite cause of the scary mask????



'ZACKLY! :lol:


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Maybe I'm just hypersensitive (given what 6 pages of OUT talk), but that doggie doesn't appear to have a very clean out command.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah but Michelle, if that stupid human had just held still instead of writhing in pain and screaming, I bet that dogs out would have been pretty good!!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

In the first clip: All pitt bulls get a bad wrap because of a few.

Now that dog thinks the same way, he thinks all football players are Michael Vicks. Go figure.

Now THAT'S FUNNY right there.


----------

